
Ask HN: Is there a general bisect tool? - mynameislegion
Everyone loves `git bisect` but is there are more general tool for bisection in situations where you aren&#x27;t dealing with git repositories?
======
viraptor
What situation do you have in mind? git bisect is a pretty simple idea in
general. You hold the first and second reference and then update one of them
to the new "middle" after testing it. The completely generalised
implementation is trivial, so it's hard to tell what you intend to do.

